# How do I install plugin ?



## Big W (May 7, 2011)

Hi all, just tried to download muggy (the one for adding boarders and watermarks) sorry if name wrong.

Unzipped it, in LR3.4 clicked add plug in. 
Selected the unzip location and keep getting error. 
Failed to install.

Any help or advice would be great.

I want to add boarders and watermarks to my photos. So any recommendations on good plug ins if this is not a good one would be spot on.


----------



## RikkFlohr (May 7, 2011)

BW,

It would be helpful if you could tell us what the error message says and when exactly it occurs.

Mogrify is a good plugin and works very well for most people.


----------



## Big W (May 8, 2011)

Error says 

"An errro occured wile attempting to load this plugin"
"The plug in Description script (info.lua) is missing"

This occures right after i click add in LR plug in manager.

Thanks 

Wayne


----------



## johnbeardy (May 9, 2011)

It sounds like you are not pointing to the plug-in. On Windows it looks like a folder with an lrplugin extension.


----------



## Big W (May 10, 2011)

Hi John, I am pointing to the unzipped location where the lrplugin is located.

Could you or someone talk me through an idiots guide to installing plug ins please.  As I am also looking at for a keywords manager.

Thanks for all help up to now.

Kind regards


Wayne


----------

